

Memory leak in Go http standard library? - ancarda
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21080642/memory-leak-in-go-http-standard-library

======
tptacek
Stack Overflow questions with interesting answers are good bets for HN, but
Stack Overflow questions about individual bugs with _no answers_ aren't; they
seem more like attempts to game Stack Overflow, and, at the very least, crud
up HN. I actually flagged this.

~~~
ancarda
I didn't think it would be interpreted that way. My bad. It seems like it's
not a leak in the http library, just allocating memory and not releasing it
sooner than expected.

------
mseepgood
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/golang-
nuts](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/golang-nuts) is the best place
to ask Go related questions, not HN.

~~~
egeozcan
I would argue that a serious memory leak in one of the core functions of such
a popular and trending language is news worthy.

~~~
mseepgood
It's highly unlikely that there is a memory leak.

~~~
misframer
I've been running the code he posted with ApacheBench and I'm not seeing any
issues.

------
regecks
Go provides very adequate profiling tools for debugging this type of problem.

[http://blog.golang.org/profiling-go-
programs](http://blog.golang.org/profiling-go-programs)

FWIW, I did `ab -n 1million -c 100` with your program on Windows/amd64 and
memory grew from from 3.4MB to 3.9MB.

